# Racks Welcomed



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Any other bikes set up for their next Expedition? Lets see some new or old pics of VRC bikes back when they were used for exploring.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like it. Not every Mtn bike is a racer. To me, no other Mtn bike states "The Adventurer" quite as much as a Commando. Now grab your fishing pole and go catch us some dinner....


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

That really looks great. I'll second the suggestion that it would look better in the wild with a couple trout laying next to it.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi shawnw,
how have you fixed the lowrider in the middle of the fork? does the commando have low rider mounts?
Thank you,
Alexander


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

rasumichin said:


> Hi shawnw,
> how have you fixed the lowrider in the middle of the fork? does the commando have low rider mounts?
> Thank you,
> Alexander


Hi Alexander, the Commando comes with braze-ons for the low rider. These Blackburn racks came with the bike so it was a quick 5 min install.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Not a good pic, but this is how I rolled back in the early to mid 90s before I became weight conscious :madman: .

This is from March of 1995 in the Shawnee National Forest in Southern Illinois. My 94 Pantera is sporting a rack with a big "rack trunk" bag, and another bag that straps to the bars and had a map holder. 

That was my one and only time in the Shawnee and I thought for sure I'd be back, but it hasn't happened. Going there was a bit of a fluke. I had planned an XC ski trip to the UP of Michigan for that week, but some unseasonably warm weather made me explore other options at the last minute. I hit my local magazine seller and grabbed up some outdoor magazines and stumbled upon a little article on the Shawnee. So instead of heading north, I headed south the next day. The magazine article listed the phone number of a contact in the Shawnee Mountain Bike Association (then in its infancy), and I called the guy when I got down there and he was good enough to allow me to meet him at his job and he provided me with some photocopies of USGS topo maps with trails drawn in. There is no way I would have found my way around down there without them, so I was very grateful (and lucky). I was exploring down there for 4 days and I don't recall running into another person. It was the 2nd week of March, but the unusually early spring had temps in the upper 60s and the trails were dry--a far cry from the ski trip that I planned but sometimes flexibility pays off big. That's a trip I could never have planned.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My bikes almost always sported a rear rack through the 80's. Ride to school in the morning and the hit the trails after dropping the books off at home. Kept wet off the backside.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ha! You weren't as tall then.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Ha! You weren't as tall then.


Nice observation . I was. Unfortunately, I was fitted to a way too small bike and I had no clue.....Stuck with it and my second bike was a 20' incher .....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A few of these have been up before, but here's my Salsa, Monster, and Mt Tam, and my dad's 970.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's my old Ritchey with a mid 80s Bruce Gordon rack. Beautiful workmanship. Bruce is still in business at his Petaluma shop.

This bike was quite a workhorse for many years. With its companion front rack, it was used for hauling kids, an inflatable boat, and essential gear up to our favorite swimming lake. Sure wish I had some pictures of the fully loaded rig.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightshade, that is awesome! You have a couple of lookers so far. 

As a plug for a local guy, Black Mountain Cycles still carries racks by Bruce.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Racks and more*









Complete story with photos here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=649937


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, that B33 saddle is perfect and lends such a whimsical quality to the bike. Some snippets from the BikeRadar review of the saddle:

_A commodious sprung leather saddle redolent of Imperial British craftsmanship

The broad embossed leather top provides acres of room for the bum cheeks to rest.

The front spring provides some welcome comfort to the nether regions over rutted roads._


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I had just finished hiking the Superior Hiking Trail, 250 miles along the big lake. I rode my 89 Klein Pinnacle back to where I started. I stopped overnight at a friend's house and took this picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

*Moots*



DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 567622
> 
> 
> Complete story with photos here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=649937


I was sure hoping a Moots would pop up, your Mountaineer is amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> My bikes almost always sported a rear rack through the 80's. Ride to school in the morning and the hit the trails after dropping the books off at home. Kept wet off the backside.....
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp255/Aemmer/X%20Misc/lastscan3-
> 
> 1.jpg


If you go back and look at Bicycling Magazine from the early 80's most bikes sported racks. It was also common for your LBS to just add a rack. The things we would do just beacuse of a rack. I'm going to leave 1 bike set up as an "adventure" bike for encouragement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

*Boat*



nightshade_rider said:


> Here's my old Ritchey with a mid 80s Bruce Gordon rack. Beautiful workmanship. Bruce is still in business at his Petaluma shop.
> 
> This bike was quite a workhorse for many years. With its companion front rack, it was used for hauling kids, an inflatable boat, and essential gear up to our favorite swimming lake. Sure wish I had some pictures of the fully loaded rig.


Keep digging Brian, I would love to see a boat on your Ritchey.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Formerly my regular rider, a cracked chain stay has moved this bike to blue collar classic / commuter status. The lack of braze-ons made attaching the rack and fenders a bit of a challenge. Had to use Blackburn dropout adapters in the holes on the rear dropouts.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great fender flap!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Love that frame/bike

Need a new saddle?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> I had just finished hiking the Superior Hiking Trail, 250 miles along the big lake. I rode my 89 Klein Pinnacle back to where I started. I stopped overnight at a friend's house and took this picture.


That's awesome. Those first miles on the bike must have felt really fast and smooth after weeks of hiking. I've occasionally used my bike as a shuttle for canoe day trips on rivers in the northwoods, but never thought about using a bike shuttle for a point-to-point hike. 
I used to go up the the North Shore (Minnesota) pretty regularly but havent' been up there in at least 10 years. The combination of Lake Superior and all those rivers and waterfalls makes for some outstanding hiking. Didn't seem to be a lot of mtb opportunites back then, but maybe things have changed.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I've posted these before, but they fit the topic...

I've used this Ritchey on a few overnight trips. This particular one was about 170 miles in 3 days.










And if you think that your rack is big, you need to take a look at this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> I've posted these before, but they fit the topic...
> 
> I've used this Ritchey on a few overnight trips. This particular one was about 170 miles in 3 days.
> 
> Now thats what I'm talking about, awesome pic. Bet you could pull a sweet wheelie with that set up:thumbsup:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

ooooh, the Xtracycle.... love it.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Not old....


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

One can learn that classical mtbs are prefect vehikles for great voyages.  Who needs an extra travelling bike ?! For comparison, the bike w/o racks. It has no eyelets, everything fixed with tubus clamps.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Not a very sexy picture, but this is my 1995 Voodoo Bizango in the middle of a short (2 day) tour. Yes, the cue sheet is taped on to the stem with duct tape.

I have always loved this bike, but it didn't come with any rack mounts, so this summer I finally sanded off a little paint and brazed some on (you can see the primer overspray on the seatstays). It came out great... I've probably put a few hundred loaded miles on it since then with no problem. It's drifted pretty far from its mountain bike roots by now, though, and spends a lot of time locked up outside my office downtown.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*I'll Play*


On the way back to Sac from Lake Berryessa..


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rack needed to hold stepladder needed to get on this bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You should get some fork standers on there too.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Rack needed to hold stepladder needed to get on this bike.


Nice Cannondale!! What color was it originally?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

stan lee said:


> Nice Cannondale!! What color was it originally?


Nice. And why did you take off the Pepperoni fork?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

This was my commuter/bar bike. Gordon racks are stout for sure; my friend Noel used to sit on the rack while I pedalled us to whatever bar we happened to be going to. Long time ago.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Ok, Miguel said I should post it, so here it is. My Jamis (not VRC) set up with a 50/50 new & VRC parts mix, and a Gamoh front basket.










The basket is growing on me. The bike tried to throw me off on my first ride with it. When loaded it makes the bike feel like a wheelbarrow full of jello. It does hold a lot, and has a built-in bottle opener.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Jak0zilla said:


> Ok, Miguel said I should post it, so here it is. My Jamis (not VRC) set up with a 50/50 new & VRC parts mix, and a Gamoh front basket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep looking for a reason to get a bike set up with a big styln rack up front like this.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

3 locks. You must be in somewhere really urban and east!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*racks*

I love racks!! Especially big ones on a small frame.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

burritoguru said:


> I love racks!! Especially big ones on a small frame.


So long as they are put together well and don't start to sag.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

1980 Chris King Cielo world tour









Ibis Avion Xtracycle


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

StanleyButterfly said:


> 3 locks. You must be in somewhere really urban and east!


Brooklyn! Good guessing.  My lock strategy is probably just a bit past the minimum for Bkln, but I keep hearing from friends who've had bikes vanish in Manhattan that I've been pushed to paranoia.

I've been trying to use a bike to get around more lately. The security apparatus is a large part of the need for that basket. Laptop, books, papers, cords, bits of shopping - and then 25lb of locks. :bluefrown:

(Aemmer: that's how you justify the basket - move to a high property crime neighborhood! )


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Veloculture said:


> Ibis Avion Xtracycle


Nu, how do you like the Xtracycle? Anything in particular to watch out for when installing one on a nice old bike that you intend to keep? How's the shifting? Does it still feel racy, or is it a dumptruck? (Sorry to veer off-topic, I know I could google up some reviews.)


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Jak0zilla said:


> Nu, how do you like the Xtracycle? Anything in particular to watch out for when installing one on a nice old bike that you intend to keep? How's the shifting? Does it still feel racy, or is it a dumptruck? (Sorry to veer off-topic, I know I could google up some reviews.)


Im a big fan of Xtracycles. As far as cargo bikes go the longtails (like this) are the only way carry big cargo/kids while still having a bike that can ride normally. Most cargo bikes can't climb, and don't feel normal when hammering or getting out of the saddle. It will be a bit heavier, steer a tad slower but otherwise will ride quite normal. Im getting a Surly Big Dummy because they a little less flex. So, anyone interested in this Ibis just let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

*Kangaroo Panniers*

Just picked these up on CL. Vintage NOS Kangaroo Panniers from the 80's. Anybody remember these?


----------



## griplimited (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a 93 Trek 970 that I was eager to convert, but the size was a 21" a bit too long on TT for me, so I patiently waited for one in my size.

Along came an 89 970 in the right size. Already had accessories sitting around as I contemplated a LHT or 520-720 or any other modern tourer.

Surly Racks F/R, butterfly bar, Axiom Laselle (had ordered rear Kootenay with these, but they discontinued and didn't want another pair of Laselle).

Had the opportunity to test it out this past weekend with another buddy. Couldn't be happier.

I have a 950 that I'd like to turn to city beater since it's one size too small and seen better days.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's great! Happy trails!


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I want a 970...


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

2004 Trek 520 half way through a four state multi day tour. I know, it's not V, R, or C; I just felt left out and wanted to post a picture


----------



## griplimited (Feb 19, 2010)

I sold a 86 Trek 560 to a couple that made it from Canada who were in South America for couple months prior and were planning to ride from SoCal to Oregon followed by a train ride to their home in Ontario, Canada. This was in parallel with 93 970, which should of given me enough funds for a LHT frame, but I opted for this complete 970 instead.


----------



## Timeframe (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a 1989 970 frame fork stem bars
and most of the parts to put in back
together again


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Photo from my *Canol Road* tour in 1986.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Photo from my *Canol Road* tour in 1986.


Cool article and photos. Sounds like a fun trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's a photo that I took of mt friend Tim Davis on one of our camping trips in Pt, Reyes.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just enough light to get hurt... Friction driven, so it feels like dragging a bag of rocks everywhere you ride. Fun!


----------



## nowhereman (Jul 23, 2004)

*Mine*

Is it qualified?


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

My Cunningham with Blackburn racks








chris ioakimedes
Fairfax, California
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

*Ham*

Great old picture, do you still have the bike?


----------

